# Finally Bought a Pickaroon



## MrWhoopee (Aug 1, 2013)

While splitting, I hate climbing up into the truck every 10 minutes to drag more rounds to the back. After using my homemade pickaroon for a year, I decided to buy one.



U.S. made by Council Tool, 1-1/2 lbs. x 36 in. long. Under $50 delivered.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000UOHFUO/ref=pe_385040_30332200_pe_309540_26725410_item

Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Aug 1, 2013)

MrWhoopee said:


> While splitting, I hate climbing up into the truck every 10 minutes to drag more rounds to the back. After using my homemade pickaroon for a year, I decided to buy one.
> View attachment 107429
> 
> U.S. made by Council Tool, 1-1/2 lbs. x 36 in. long. Under $50 delivered.
> ...


 
If it gets stuck, release the handle in 5 seconds or less!


----------



## Hickorynut (Aug 1, 2013)

I don't have much of a problem getting rounds out of a truck,  But, I use a '88 S10 which has a much smaller bed. I could put one to good use though, that and a cant hook maybe....


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 1, 2013)

DanCorcoran said:


> If it gets stuck, release the handle in 5 seconds or less!


Funny. It's stuck already. I released the handle, now what?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 1, 2013)

Hickorynut said:


> I don't have much of a problem getting rounds out of a truck, But, I use a '88 S10 which has a much smaller bed. I could put one to good use though, that and a cant hook maybe....


 
Both great tools.

MrWhoopee, you will wonder why you didn't do that sooner.


----------



## geoff1969 (Aug 2, 2013)

there handy and help , I made my own from scrap steel and broken shovel handle cost me about $5.00


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 2, 2013)

Mine looks like this. Handy little tool.


----------



## Nixon (Aug 2, 2013)

Man! My mind has stripped a gear ,or three! After reading this thread earlier, I was thinking that a pickaroon would be handy to have ,only to walk by my log rite hookaroon. 10 minutes later.


----------



## Ehouse (Aug 2, 2013)

A machete with a long square tipped blade is my choice for this type of work.


----------



## HDRock (Aug 2, 2013)

For pulling out small stuff from the trailer my ,.home made log rite hookaroon wasn't doing the job , I tried a steel rake, tines to short , then,  I picked up one of these Ames 4-Tine Cultivators $16,  works great ,also use it for gathering up pieces while pole cutting, ,raking in tight places , like leafs between bushes.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 3, 2013)

HDRock said:


> For pulling out small stuff from the trailer my ,.home made log rite hookaroon wasn't doing the job , I tried a steel rake, tines to short , then, I picked up one of these Ames 4-Tine Cultivators $16, works great ,also use it for gathering up pieces while pole cutting, ,raking in tight places , like leafs between bushes.


 
No reason that would not work well, even for moving the small limbs out of  the way.


----------



## HDRock (Aug 3, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> No reason that would not work well, even for moving the small limbs out of the way.


Ya , that to , I will start a thread


----------



## muncybob (Aug 6, 2013)

Mine has a 4' handle, truck is 8' bed....with tailgate down I guess it's up to 9' to the bed wall. Now I only have to get into the bed once for unloading, sometimes wish I had a 5' handle! Soooo much easier unloading now! Haven't used it or any of my other tools this summer but pulled out the saw this weekend to remove a small tree on our lane and now the itch is back


----------



## blujacket (Aug 6, 2013)

muncybob said:


> Mine has a 4' handle, truck is 8' bed....with tailgate down I guess it's up to 9' to the bed wall. Now I only have to get into the bed once for unloading, sometimes wish I had a 5' handle! Soooo much easier unloading now! Haven't used it or any of my other tools this summer but pulled out the saw this weekend to remove a small tree on our lane and now the itch is back


 

These folks make them up to 72"
Flatbedford ordered a long handled one

http://store.peaveymfg.com/cart/category/1993/Pickeroons/1/


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 6, 2013)

I ordered the longest one from Peavey
.
	

		
			
		

		
	






No more climbing into the truck for me. I also have a 36" one for ground work.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 6, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> I ordered the longest one from Peavey
> .
> 
> 
> ...


 
Now I've got pickaroon envy.


----------

